# Bowling pins



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

So launching and retrieving pins in a CC is something I haven't quite perfected. Right now I keep them in a laundry basket during the ride out and launching them is relatively easy from there. When we retrieve them while fighting a fish they go into the splash well and get tangled up which makes it a pain to redeploy. Anyone have a better technique?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Have you thought about trying to run them short off the riggers or some cantilever off the T-Top and retrieve them with a teaser reel and just leave them hanging. You would have to keep them far enough out that they didn't swing and hit somebody in the head. Are these the cut face bowling pins that pull down pretty hard?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

panhandleslim said:


> Have you thought about trying to run them short off the riggers or some cantilever off the T-Top and retrieve them with a teaser reel and just leave them hanging. You would have to keep them far enough out that they didn't swing and hit somebody in the head. Are these the cut face bowling pins that pull down pretty hard?


They are the cut face pins. It's 6 pins so to long for t top and to hard a pull for the riggers.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I also like pulling them off the transom for the lower angle, lets them dig better


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I see your problem now and why all the tangling. Why not back into the laundry basket and then you can move it all forward. Guess you are having such good luck with the bowling pins that can't be convinced to try another teaser? What I have in mind doesn't pull down so much, doesn't need the low angle attachment to run right but eventually, unless you go with the rigging I mentioned before you would have a slight tangling problem.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Pins*

Think I solved the problem I will show you next time you are over at the house I added a price of still wire at each swivel it stops them from spinning around themselves in the splash well


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I put them back I to basket today and it went smoothly for recovery and relaunch


----------



## Max Pace (Mar 5, 2008)

Take a 5 gallon bucket and line the inside with PVC pipe tubes just smaller than the bowling pins. If you have 5 pins then you will have 5 tubes. Make your tube where the cone end of the pin will fit perfect in the tube. Then when you pull the "LuLu Teaser" or bowling pins into the boat they will store perfect in your bucket with the tow line. Drill holes in the bottom of the bucket and it makes it easy to wash the bowling pins and towline when you get to the dock. I like a clean cockpit when I fish but this extra bucket sure makes dealing with the Teaser set up alot easier. Another trick with the bowling pins are to replace the last pin with a similar sized moldcraft bait. I had seen marlin come in and hit the wooden bowling pit and then seemingly leave the spread. We felt that the fish hitting the wooden pin did not feel natural to the marlin. Replacing the last pin with the big moldcraft lure seemed to end that problem and feel more natural to the fish. Alot of times when I'm pulling the Pins the lure that we are pulling is the exact same big moldcraft that I have replaced the last pin (no hook) with that we try to make look like the weak fish in the school. We pull it about 10 feet behind the bowling pins. We always pull it off the transom, and one person is dedicated to pulling it in when a fish is on. Open water trolling with the LuLu teaser set up can be deadly. Also make sure you have a long enough towline because the will pull different of each boat. The length behind the boat makes a big difference on how the pins run. I hope this helps. 
Max


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Max, 

I have been pulling them a good bit, got a nice wahoo strike on the back pin last trip. I like the idea of replacing the back pin with a lure. I usually either run a yozuri or a moldcraft plunger right behind the teaser. Those things raise fish for sure, worth the hassle of dealing with them.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Adam,

Are you using the Lulu pins? How many are you pulling? I want to give them a try when there's enough people on board so one guy can take care of them when a fish is on.

Thanks


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Ocean Master said:


> Adam,
> 
> Are you using the Lulu pins? How many are you pulling? I want to give them a try when there's enough people on board so one guy can take care of them when a fish is on.
> 
> Thanks


I am pulling the 6 pin Lulu. I used the laundry basket last time out and the deployment and recovery went smoothly every time and I had someone who had never even been offshore pulling it in and putting it out. It's quicker to pull the pins in than to pull a line in, doesn't take much time once you do it once or twice.


----------

